# Metal Sheds & Sliding Doors



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

When the last of the plastic slides broke, on one of the doors, on a metal shed I have, I replaced the slides with two of these:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_55273-76018-B+551___?productId=3042092&pl=1&Ntt=screen+door+roller


I'm going to replace both slides on the other door, as this fix made the doors work better than they ever had before.


You can try the same.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ktkelly said:


> When the last of the plastic slides broke, on one of the doors, on a metal shed I have, I replaced the slides with two of these:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_55273-76018-B+551___?productId=3042092&pl=1&Ntt=screen+door+roller
> 
> ...


:thumbup: So if I get this Right each sliding door you replaced the 2 Plastic Blocks on Top that held 2 screw each .. Installed 2 Rollers instead ??.. Did You get them out of the Hardware Aisle at Lowe's ??: That is a Terrific Replacement Idea..


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

NorPlan said:


> :thumbup: So if I get this Right each sliding door you replaced the 2 Plastic Blocks on Top that held 2 screw each .. Installed 2 Rollers instead ??.. Did You get them out of the Hardware Aisle at Lowe's ??:thumbsup:



Yup, you got it, and yes, I got them from the local Lowe's in the hardware section.

They are not a perfect fit, but man, they do work SO much better than those silly plastic blocks.


On my doors, the blocks had one hole, and the door had three adjustment holes in the metal.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ktkelly said:


> Yup, you got it, and yes, I got them from the local Lowe's in the hardware section.
> 
> They are not a perfect fit, but man, they do work SO much better than those silly plastic blocks.
> 
> ...


At First I had issues with having the doors close flush so I could put a pad lock through the door handles.. My plastic blocks came with 3 pr of adjustable holes.. But as long as I can get those rollers up into the Track without to much difficulty .. It will definitely make a world of difference.. Thanks for the Tip :thumbup:


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ktkelly said:


> I'm going to replace both slides on the other door, as this fix made the doors work better than they ever had before.
> You can try the same.


:thumbsup: That's a Ditto to your Quote.. Made it intown on Friday, cruised the Hardware Aisle at Lowe's .. The Price $$$ was even better than online..lol.. Made the Modifications this morning .. World of Difference like Soft Butter on Bread.. Thanks Again for the Tip :yes::thumbup:


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

ktkelly said:


> I'm going to replace both slides on the other door, as this fix made the doors work better than they ever had before.
> You can try the same.


:thumbsup ktkelly... That's a Ditto to your Quote.. Made it intown on Friday, cruised the Hardware Aisle at Lowe's .. The Price $$$ was even better than online..lol.. Made the Modifications this morning .. World of Difference like Soft Butter on Bread.. Thanks Again for the Tip :yes::thumbup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

.

Sometimes a little simple thing is a great improvement. Glad to hear it worked out for ya.


Made my head just a little bigger, says the wife....


----------

